# Entering / Leaving Mexico



## Greg7976 (Oct 20, 2014)

If I enter Mexico in my car on a visitors visa at the crossing in Roma Texas…… Do I have to leave Mexico at the same port of entry before the permit expires or can I leave Mexico say from Chiapas into Guatemala and re- enter Mexico there after 6 months? I want to go to Merida and do not want to drive all across Mexico again just to come back into the country

Any help would be appreciated thanks

Thanks lane:


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Greg7976 said:


> If I enter Mexico in my car on a visitors visa at the crossing in Roma Texas…… Do I have to leave Mexico at the same port of entry before the permit expires or can I leave Mexico say from Chiapas into Guatemala and re- enter Mexico there after 6 months? I want to go to Merida and do not want to drive all across Mexico again just to come back into the country
> 
> Any help would be appreciated thanks
> 
> Thanks lane:


I've driven a U.S.-plated car twice through Mexico, going to and coming back from Guatemala, on a visitor's visa with no problem.


----------

